# MTS-01 Pre-order News



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Sunday, 16 September, 2007: MTS-01 Pre-order News 

* *MTS-01 Speaker Family Pre-orders To Start 1 October 2007:* These days at SVS, it's one of the most popular questions we get: "_When can I buy the *MTS-01* speaker line?_". We've made folks wait far longer than we'd hoped, but their debut is quickly nearing. Crossover tweaks, raw cabinet production, woofer testing, it's all finally coming to fruition . Arguably the most significant investment in products we've ever made, these new speakers pictured here will go on sale *Monday, 1 October 2007*. As we head into the holiday season, demand might easily push supplies right to the limit. We recommend your order soon to avoid shortages and a longer wait. 
























*MTS-01: Custom gold plated carpet spikes, and no-cost optional textured black floor support bars. High-end touches abound throughout the MTS-01 speaker family.*

*Shipping is targeted for late December*. Of course, as with all new product pre-order situations, we only proceed _to_ shipping when quality and performance standards are met or exceeded. Each one of these speakers, _every_ MCS-01 center, MBS-01 bookshelf, and MTS-01 mid-tower, is being assembled by a select team in our Ohio factory. Each is tested against reference baselines, and only then signed off by the SVS craftsman responsible for it. 

A note about availability then; with quality like this production dates can be a bit difficult to predict, but we always err on the side of our famously obsessive quality control. All pre-orders will come with purchase confirmation and regular updates about your arrival dates. And as always, you aren't charged till your speakers actually ship.


----------

